# Great women's freeride stuff on closeout



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Brad at Spectrum Techwear is closing out all of his inventory. This includes some great women's clothing for very low prices.

Shorts are $20:
http://www.spectrumtechwear.com/items.php?category=&id=7

jersey is $15:
http://www.spectrumtechwear.com/items.php?category=&id=13

Shorts have no liner, you supply that. I have a few of Spectrum's pieces, and have been really happy with them - I believe that Brad got a lot of feedback from the local women when he designed them. It is a shame that he won't be producing clothing any more.

Cheers,
C


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

only XS in shorts? Pooh.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Use the drop down, there are other sizes.

Chuky, how do these fit? Big/small/normal?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

They fit a bit big. I wear a small, weigh 125. It is no prob for me to wear liners under, and the waistband is still a bit loose with the side-adjustment all the way tight. There is a slight stretch to some of the panels, they are pretty flattering.

this is the jersey, I wear it for hiking, too:


These are the shorts (don't have too many pics of the shorts):


You can click the images to see them bigger.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

wt? I am having browser issues with both FF and IE... the drop down box is getting cut off. Oh well, I don't need to spend any money right now...


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Chuky, how long would you say the inseam is?
I'm 6' and I would probably get the large..they look pretty nice.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Chuky. I've bought a few Oakley shorts on SAC/Chainlove; always size large and always too big. I've this odd idea that my butt is a lot bigger than it really is; I'm 5'10" 165lbs, most of which is in my ass/legs.

Exhibit A: Oakleys falling off my butt. Good thing I cut out the liners and use my own, else wise you'd be seeing some crack. Photo credit: Weimie.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

The Oakley shorts run big, but when they fit correctly, they are great. I wear mine everywhere.



SAC is local to SLC, so everyone has tons of their stuff. It always cracks me up to have everyone in the same helmet, the same shorts and the same apres-ride hoodie.

C


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't know exactly, but they are longish. Ask Spectrum - they are nice folks.

C


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Color question?*

I'm totally digging the brown shorts but can't figure out which brown burst jeresey goes with them. Any one have either and can tell me? And are the mission shorts white or off-white like in the pic?


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

chuky said:


> SAC is local to SLC, so everyone has tons of their stuff. It always cracks me up to have everyone in the same helmet, the same shorts and the same apres-ride hoodie.
> 
> C


I've struck up a conversation or two trailside due to matchy-matchy gear. 

I do love those purple shorts, I'm not a fan of really clingy stuff anyhoo.


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

i love my SAC oakley shorts too. the fit is great...not too tight, not too baggy. 

just ordered a lime green spectrum jersey. pretty psyched. thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

i have a pair of the mistress shorts and the 3/4 sleeve jersey (modeled by chuky above) both very nice. i love the fabric of the jersey and the sort of 'batwing' sleeve, it isn't at all clingy under the arms. 

the men's shorts are nice as well (bf has the wilson, which is a very similar design to the mistress) i know they run big.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

MTNgirl said:


> the men's shorts are nice as well (bf has the wilson, which is a very similar design to the mistress) i know they run big.


Roger that... I have two pairs of Small Wilson shorts, I have a 31" waist and they are on the large side. And unless your man muffin likes _really_ long shorts, the regular length is plenty and goes to the knee.

JMH


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

i have both colors of the mistress shorts and both colors of the womens burst jersey as well. love love love them. super comfy. i was kinda reluctant to get the off white color since i figured i'd get them gross dirty but they really shed the mud easily. as far as the brown shorts go, i usually wear the womens green jersey with them. the womens brown jersey is kind of a funky color of brown and it doesnt really match the other brown shorts.

my bf has all the different shorts and a few of the jerseys. its pretty much the only thing that he wears to ride in any more. the gunslinger and greasemonkey make great shorts for after rides or wrenching.

the t-shirts are great quality too and run big like everything else. if'n yer looking for a kickass sweatshirt, the heathen has great graphics on it. kinda hard to tell by the pic online though.

and yes we do have quite a bit of spectrum stuff -it helps when you're good friends with brad. :thumbsup: gotta support the small business


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Went For It*

Okay, I went for shorts _and _the jersey.
We'll see how it goes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

Well, I just called Spectrum. The person I talked to said that for measurement for waist and hip, the numbers are
Medium: Waist 33 Hip 36
Large: Waist 35 Hip 38

This makes no sense to me -- these aren't women's measurements -- the hips should be much bigger relative to the waist, isn't that correct? At least it is for me. Guess if I order some, I'll just use the waist measurement as my guide. 

As of this morning, the drop-down menu shows lots of size and color options.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*I went for it too!*

Okay 2 XS shorts and 2 medium jerseys. I have some concerns about the shorts but I can sew so hopefully all will be cool. I will give a report as soon as I get them.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

x2 for great graphics on the hoodie, i really like mine.

i'm not entirely sure if the one i have is the 'heathen' but the graphic on the back is a really detailed drawing of this advancing legion of skeletons (with their ghost dogs!) on bikes, with dragons behind them. i think his friend drew the picture. yes, yes not sure what he is charging for the hoodie but it is made of the printpro hanes cotton that holds graphics really well. sort of a dark drawing i suppose, but not in the teeny-bopper wal-mart-punk-rock sort of way.

the jerseys are fabric made from shrimp and crab shells! did you guys know that they are making fabric out of shrimp and crab shells?! supposed to have natural antibacterial and wicking properties. neat-o.


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

the artwork for the heathen sweatshirt and jersey were done by his friend, j.j. rudisill. if you look at the heathen jersey it will give a better pic. the sweatshirts do hold the print really well but they run big. some of the other mens jerseys have artwork of rudisills as well.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow! What a great deal!

The drop-down menu to order the shorts isn't working for me etiher. But, it does appear and work on the jerseys... hmmm


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

I was so excited about this that I installed Firefox web browser and that one seems to work. 

Ordered a Burst jersery and Mistress shorts for me and Sphere jersey and Wilso shorts for hubby. Shhh... It's a surprise, so nobody tell him, k. :skep: heheh

Thanks for giving us the heads up, Chuky!


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

The Spectrum shorts are one of the most comfortable shorts I have ever owned. Highly recommended. I already have one but couldn't resist to get another one and a jersey. Score!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

It never occurred to me to shop for DH wear, and yet there are the baggy shorts I've been lusting for all this time!

I'm reluctant to hit the "Purchase" button for a couple reasons:

- Small waist/wide hips = med? Ah I'm built like a freak anyway so nothing would be perfect.

- Also wondering if that's actually white-white or off-white.

- $10 priority shipping is the only choice?? WTF? Put 'em on the slow boat to China for all I care, not using them tomorrow.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Priority postage costs almost $5. The guy is selling the clothes for close to cost. The other $5 probably barely covers his time/materials for shipping. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

+1 on Chuky's comment.

The postage on my package was $9.61. So I paid $.39 for the "handling". Postage is expensive, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Christine said:


> Also wondering if that's actually white-white or off-white. - $10 priority shipping is the only choice??


My (mens) white Burst jersey is actually white. Chuky's white Mistress shorts are more of an ivory color.

Brad fills all the orders by hand and drives them to the post office, so my guess is he is keeping shipping costs as low as he can. Does this guy look like he is trying to get rich by gouging people on shipping?


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Got my brown Mistress Shorts yesterday and they're great, what a deal, I'm very happy with them. I ordered the Medium, I'm 6' and slender (145ish) and they're a little big in the waist but will work well, the length is long but for me that's perfect. The adjustable velcro is perfect and it even says that they'll shrink a little bit if you put them in the dryer on low.
Two Thumbs Up!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Wow*

Just got my stuff today and well.....wow. It's big. 
Whoa. Um, yeah, anyone still thinking of ordering - tone it down a size.
Here's a pic, both side straps pulled to the max.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*sizing*



SuperKat said:


> Just got my stuff today and well.....wow. It's big.
> Whoa. Um, yeah, anyone still thinking of ordering - tone it down a size.


i think it depends on what you order. 'true-to-size' extra small usually works well on me.

Several months ago (after seeing a pic of Chuky wearing the Mistress short) I ordered the XS Mistress short. And it was *very* big on me - fit more like a largish small or a smallish medium.

Recently a friend of mine accidentally received a Small Burst Jersey and it fits me perfectly.

So looks like maybe the shorts are way big and the jerseys 'true to size'??

btw - I do love the material the burst jersey is made of and the styling of the shorts and jerseys.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Sizing note:

I am consistently a 12/14 in most things (except Patagucci, where I can't even get size 14 pants over my hips ). I ordered the large shorts and they fit me just right. They are long, as others have noted. I also ordered a large jersey (women's) and it's on the trim side. Good, though.

Customer service note:

Brad accidentally packed a small green jersey instead of the large brown one I ordered. When I emailed him to ask about sending it back, he said "Keep it. I'll send the correct one tomorrow." And he did. So BRG got a sweet new jersey, and Brad gained a couple more fans.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

No probs here w/ customer service or the quality of goods...Just wanted to give people a heads up on sizing. 
Have a good weekend,
KAT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Hahahaha!*



SuperKat said:


> Just got my stuff today and well.....wow. It's big.
> Whoa. Um, yeah, anyone still thinking of ordering - tone it down a size.
> Here's a pic, both side straps pulled to the max.


You must have gotten the last white jersey! They emailed me and siad they had no more! Booooo. Sorry I missed you after riding last weekend, I crashed bad. RIght should shot and now the stitches in my back are infected!

What size are the shorts?


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

My order arrived yesterday! A pair of shorts and a shirt for each hubby and I. Was so excited to try them on! 

His shorts were only available in Long in his size and they are longer than he normally wears, below the knee. But, aside from that, everything else looks awesome! He will probably use those shorts strickly for lift serviced downhilling. Totally worth it for $25.

I couldn't wait and am already wearing my shirt today with blue jeans.  

Thanks again for telling us about the sale.


----------



## homemadesalsa (Jun 6, 2006)

*nice shorts- looking for liner suggestions*

I just got my Mistress long/ smalls/ white in the mail today- they fit perfectly, which is amazing.
Now I need a liner/ chammy to go underneath.

Any suggestions/ favorites from you all?

thanks
homemadesalsa


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a couple pair of Pearl Izumi liners that work well, they're short in the leg and the fabric is mesh so it breathes really well and the chamois isn't too bulky.


----------



## ebshot (Sep 9, 2008)

Got my gear in the mail today. I was like a kid at Christmas! Being a newbie this was a big help to get some gear. Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------

